# IBO Shoots



## Big Joe Buck (Jul 4, 2009)

It was just a qualifier so they aren't as tight on rules cause they're usually held at small clubs. If they go to.a national shoot then things will be a little different!


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

Big or small, checks should be made and I refuse to go to shoots that won't do anything to remove the suspicion of cheating.


----------



## Big Joe Buck (Jul 4, 2009)

You cant accuse someone of cheating just cause they shoot wih their friends. I shoot with friends most of the time but have no problem shooting with strangers! The results are always the same!


----------



## glennx (Oct 7, 2006)

*Ibo*

I never heard of being checked at a quilifer.But the group should of been split up.


----------



## preyquester (Feb 3, 2004)

take a chill pill, ain't no big deal. some of those guys might have qualified 3-4 times already..no reason to cheat that i can see.they came to shoot with there friends & busting a group might cause a club to lose a ton of shooters....now at the championship you got another story.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

There is no reason to cheat at a qualifier because you pretty much qualify automatically if you shoot. There is also no reason not to be able to shoot with your friends because once you get to worlds your peer grouped anyway so if you cheated at the qualifier your out of luck. There is only one qualifier around here where they check your equipment and even at worlds they don't. Maybe its different if you are in the top five.


----------



## shoot em! (Jul 5, 2010)

well u say there is no reason to cheat...
why is it that at local shoots people push the pencil then? many people who score thier arrows often give themselves points that are undeserving. that is cheating!!! take those points away, make yourself work harder. in the long run you will always end up a better shooter.
if we all dont care about cheaters then why do we all try so hard to make ourselves better?


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm just saying that they don't gain anything from cheating.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

The IBO qualifiers are actually a big joke! It's like if you show up you qualify how grade school is that! I wish the 3 triple crown events where the only qualifiers for
the worlds and then when you qualified you would actually have a feeling of accomplishment! Now when it comes to letting people shoot with whom ever they want and what ever time they want at a IBO triple crown event is a disgrace to all shooters and is another topic all together!


----------



## 450r20 (Nov 19, 2008)

shoot em! said:


> well u say there is no reason to cheat...
> why is it that at local shoots people push the pencil then? many people who score thier arrows often give themselves points that are undeserving. that is cheating!!! take those points away, make yourself work harder. in the long run you will always end up a better shooter.
> if we all dont care about cheaters then why do we all try so hard to make ourselves better?


I'm with you i think if you go pay $30 to shoot people should be split up or at least have one person thats not your buddy. because i have come to find out that anything there is money or bragging rights involved people will cheat. I know guys that shoot local shoots in the ahc class and shoot 10 or 15 up and then go to a big shoot and they shoot 30 down every time


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

Shooting with friends is fun! It is fun when its for trophies and bragging rights! 

Not when there is something really on the line.

I will sacrifice myself shooting with my friends and be judged by a group of peers, so that I can be sure that others are scoring and playing the game equally as well.

Its hard to break up shooters at qualifiers and small "club" events though and the club would seem stuck up, if you will for doing this b/c no one likes to even be considered as a possible cheater.

I wish there could be votes for this type of thing though as I truly wish that we could make all of the events as fair as possible...

Even in the ASA etc I wish there were more judges around to handle line calls etc, even though that is suppossed to be the groups job.

Just my .02


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Big Joe Buck said:


> It was just a qualifier so they aren't as tight on rules cause they're usually held at small clubs. If they go to.a national shoot then things will be a little different!


B.S. I've been to a NFAA, IBO and ASA national shoots and never saw anyone being checked. The IBO shoot I went to said there'd be a equipment check before entering the course. No one there. I could have a range finder or 10 power binoculars and no one would have known the difference.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

cenochs said:


> The IBO qualifiers are actually a big joke! It's like if you show up you qualify how grade school is that! I wish the 3 triple crown events where the only qualifiers for
> the worlds and then when you qualified you would actually have a feeling of accomplishment! Now when it comes to letting people shoot with whom ever they want and what ever time they want at a IBO triple crown event is a disgrace to all shooters and is another topic all together!


I agree the local qualifiers are a joke but the triple theory would leave you with a World shoot with roughly 60 people per class. Don't think that would work..


----------



## bsharkey (Apr 27, 2009)

Big Joe Buck said:


> It was just a qualifier so they aren't as tight on rules cause they're usually held at small clubs. If they go to.a national shoot then things will be a little different!


this is not true my wife and i are in our first and last year for the IBO we went to Bedford and Erie and saw the same at both 4 team members shooting in the same group not only team memebers but all with the same shirts on no doubt who they were with not impressed with the IBO we plan to shoot nelsonville and thats it wish FITA was closer to the house would love to try that and ASA


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

Rules are rules! I got an idea...keep supporting Ken Watkins and the IBO.


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

As far as worrying about the outcome of a World qualifier I wouldn't. Unless it is an NTC or STC shoot there is usually no money or hardware involved as you are shooting for an invitation. Besides rarely does someone shoot a World qualifier at local clubs that they fail to qualify. Remember when you are shooting a World qualifier it is an IBO sanctioned event not an IBO run event(local club is the IBO at that point).


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Shoots*

Man some of you guys just bash the organization some one is talking about, no matter which it is! 

Promote all the organizations and archery will grow, Keep doing what your doing and you are only hurting the sport and people around you!

Our character is what we do when we think no one is looking.
H. Jackson Brown, Jr. 

If you don't like something, change it. If you can't change it, change your attitude.
Maya Angelou 

Jim


----------



## beergut (Jun 11, 2006)

*IBO world Qualifiers*

As i see it, the rules have been set, and the clubs hosting such IBO events should follow the IBO rules, or not hold a shoot at all!! If i can read and understand the rules, the host clubs should be able to do the same. I put alot of money, time, and practice in, to attend these shoots partially because of the rules. To some people, these World Qualifiers, other than the National triple crown and the Southern triple crown, are thier world championships! It is clubs that don't follow the IBO rules that gives the IBO a bad reputation. Every IBO shoot I attend, i fully expect nothing less than the host club to follow the rules. It doesn't matter if all you have to do is register and shoot two targets and turn your score card in to qualify. These shoots are important to many individuals and the IBO organization as well. These smaller shoots, how they are ran, reflects on the whole IBO organization. It is just as important to follow the rules at these events as it is at the Worlds!! I have had seen one club that allowed a group of shooters to shoot an IBO event the day before registration times. All it took was contacting the IBO main office, and now that club isn't hosting a qualifier any longer. I look at every shoot as a big shoot, and evey point counts!!


----------



## trinibob (Mar 10, 2004)

Big Joe Buck said:


> It was just a qualifier so they aren't as tight on rules cause they're usually held at small clubs. If they go to.a national shoot then things will be a little different!


Rules are put in place because people tend to cheat I.E bend the rules when money is involved.
If I wanted to shoot whare my score dident matter because others are fudging there's and buddies in the group cause they can't bear to shoot a low score I would just shoot the fun shoots at local clubs for 7 bucks


----------



## nowheels (Mar 28, 2009)

We host a qualifier and state championship, we bust groups or send someone with the group to be score keeper. We do get some flack from some. Almost had a fight over it. People coming to the shoot know the rules but don't think they apply to them. We do get shooters who don't care about qualifying but want to shoot a good course. They pay the same as everyone else. they only get one score card marked as no score and they can shoot with friends. This keeps everyone separated so someone else don't get bumped by them. Think some of your smaller clubs host qualifiers hoping to draw more shooters and don't care about rules.


----------



## ky hammer (Jan 7, 2003)

well if some one says they have never been checked at an ibo national shoot then thats because you didnt shoot a good enough score to be checked. also its right in the rules that you must let the folks grouping the shooters up if you are together or a team. if you do not and someone calls you on it then you can be dq'd for unsportsman behavior. the qualifiers are left up to the local clubs to run as they see fit. we recently hosted one and we had 16 folks that shot to qualify over 2 days. if we had waitied to totaly make them shoot with someone they didnt come with they would still be waiting. i would venture to say the ones doing most of the complaining here are ones that have not ever ran a shoot. i am a dues paying member of asa ibo and proud to support both. if we only took the ones that qualified at the national shoots like a previous post said then not many folks would be there. i guess maybe we should only take the ones that placed in the top 20 to go shoot the asa classic as well. all i hear is bashing one org or another if you dont like what is going on get involved and help!!


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*What*



shoot em! said:


> well u say there is no reason to cheat...
> why is it that at local shoots people push the pencil then? many people who score thier arrows often give themselves points that are undeserving. that is cheating!!! take those points away, make yourself work harder. in the long run you will always end up a better shooter.
> if we all dont care about cheaters then why do we all try so hard to make ourselves better?


WOW, first of all how do you know that anybody cheated?? I mean really?? Did you actually see someone cheating? If so then you should of reported them.

I don't think you sound like a very fun person to shoot with. Maybe it's good that you won't return to those shoots.


----------



## therbnhood (Mar 9, 2006)

I recently finished second at my state championship and although I took my equipment in with me, nobody asked to check it. Thought maybe my score just sucked. I do ask the new people I shoot with the same question on scoring and get the same reply. "The people I shoot with would have called that good." ...so I know people cheat. The people I shoot with aren't complaining, we are just hunting for those individuals. If the cheaters are getting away with it, it is because somebody is not speaking up. Thats ok, IBO rocks and I will continue to enjoy it. Sooner or later, those cheaters will have to shoot with me and I will be glad to point them out.


----------



## trinibob (Mar 10, 2004)

therbnhood said:


> I recently finished second at my state championship and although I took my equipment in with me, nobody asked to check it. Thought maybe my score just sucked. I do ask the new people I shoot with the same question on scoring and get the same reply. "The people I shoot with would have called that good." ...so I know people cheat. The people I shoot with aren't complaining, we are just hunting for those individuals. If the cheaters are getting away with it, it is because somebody is not speaking up. Thats ok, IBO rocks and I will continue to enjoy it. Sooner or later, those cheaters will have to shoot with me and I will be glad to point them out.



Yea what he said!


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

*This is a world shoot only the select should get to go!!*



hrtlnd164 said:


> I agree the local qualifiers are a joke but the triple theory would leave you with a World shoot with roughly 60 people per class. Don't think that would work..


This is a world championship it should be a great honor to get to go. This is what I would like to see just top 20 and ties should qualify for the world championship and the qualifiers should be the southern triple crown and the northern triple crown. So 6 X 20 plus ties and you can't count the ones that finish in the top 20 more than once so around 150 per class make it to the world championship! Other organizations like fita that have world tournaments usually only have 4 or 5 that represent each country. Don't say it won't be fair it is not susposed to be it should be a honor to get qualified! Until something like this actually happens major sponsors will shy away from the mess it is now! Just my opinion and when I shoot at major events it is not for fun it is serious competiton I can have fun after I shoot or at my home range!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

cenochs said:


> The IBO qualifiers are actually a big joke! It's like if you show up you qualify how grade school is that! I wish the 3 triple crown events where the only qualifiers for
> the worlds and then when you qualified you would actually have a feeling of accomplishment! Now when it comes to letting people shoot with whom ever they want and what ever time they want at a IBO triple crown event is a disgrace to all shooters and is another topic all together!


I have seen IBO post after post that you do nothing but bash the organiziation.There has been 3 state directors post on here both ASA and IBO.Which each and everyone of them donatethere time and work hard at it.I think some of you guys that are so quick to complain need to step up and give it a try.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

shoot em! said:


> so im a little bit confused....
> i went to an IBO qualifier this weekend. July 3-4th. i thought we traveled and paid these high entry fees for many reasons good for archery in a whole. also thought this was a better way to keep the pencil pushers away.
> so what i saw was pretty upsetting to me as an IBO member. a truck pulls up with 4 friends. they get out, go register and off they go shooting away. well to find out now 2 of them finished in the top 3 in their class.... no equipment checks, no nothing. how does this work? i know they are decent shots but just seems a little bit unfair that people have to be split up and shoot with others for the double scoring to actually work, and then equipment checks when you have good scores. this is all part of the game we all love to play, but yet it has been let go for some reason. i just dont get it. guess we just dont need to have rules if they arent going to be enforced on a level basis.
> 
> does this happen at your shoots and do they get away with it?


so i traveled 8 hrs to an IBO qualifer this weekend and got out of the truck with my buddy shot with him and another friend does that make us cheaters ???????????? It is totally pathetic to come on here and say someone is cheating without better reasoning than this.
At our state shoots qualifer or championship equipment is checked as needed.There is only one state rep in most states and they do as much as they can you are welcome to step up and help.


----------



## shoot em! (Jul 5, 2010)

i have helped and would love to help again... people complain when they are told they have to shoot with thier peers... i think it makes them nervous or something. if your name was at the top every shoot you went to wouldnt you expect that you would have to be split up once in awhile to make sure it is your fine shooting and not your sharp pencil?? i would...i did a little research, and the guy im talking about shot 56 up on a course...come on... it was scoring 12's on a state level triple crown. who does this?? im not outright saying that he cheated im just saying there are questions that people would like answers to. if i shot lights out like that all the time i would want to shoot with others so there was never a doubt in anyones mind....


----------



## 1armarcher (May 18, 2009)

I shot in the world qualifier, and my equipment was checked right when i came off the course. the only restrictions i have are draw weight and arrow weight restrictions. when i finished target number 30 and was walking up to submit my cards they took an arrow out my quiver and my bow to check.


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

I have shot 3 qualifiers and the Indoor worlds. Not at any time has my equipment been checked, nor was my group, or anyone elses group for that matter, ever asked to split up. 

This is one main reason I dont shoot IBO anymore... To me, as an organization (and the IBO isnt alone in this, cough NFAA cough) they should be interested in removing ALL appearances of evil, from the competitors, as well as the management of the organization as a whole....

B~


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

ky hammer said:


> well if some one says they have never been checked at an ibo national shoot then thats because you didnt shoot a good enough score to be checked. also its right in the rules that you must let the folks grouping the shooters up if you are together or a team. if you do not and someone calls you on it then you can be dq'd for unsportsman behavior. the qualifiers are left up to the local clubs to run as they see fit. we recently hosted one and we had 16 folks that shot to qualify over 2 days. if we had waitied to totaly make them shoot with someone they didnt come with they would still be waiting. i would venture to say the ones doing most of the complaining here are ones that have not ever ran a shoot. i am a dues paying member of asa ibo and proud to support both. if we only took the ones that qualified at the national shoots like a previous post said then not many folks would be there. i guess maybe we should only take the ones that placed in the top 20 to go shoot the asa classic as well. all i hear is bashing one org or another if you dont like what is going on get involved and help!!


KyHammer I have on several occasions placed in the top 5 at IBO NTC and World events. I have never had my equipment checked. In the IBO's defense, I shoot in either RU or TRD so equipment check would be mostly limited to bow draw weight or arrow construction.

BTW why did you mention the ASA Classic? This thread is about IBO. As you already know to qualify for the ASA Classic you must either 1) Shoot in two ProAm events 2)Win a ProAm event 3) Shoot a Federation qualifier and the State Championship or 4) Be a lifetime member of ASA. Both organizations allow you to qualify for their Championship without traveling huge distances and competing on the bigger stage. The local qualifiers allow more shooters to qualify as the turnout is usually much less in each class. Bottomline for IBO & ASA is that the World or Classic is an event that each organization wants the maximum number of shooters at. Why? Because each organization makes money from the shooters the more shooters the more money. If the qualification criteria were raised the number shooters would drop and the organizations would make less money. Whether it is IBO or ASA the organization MUST make some money or we will have no place to shoot.


----------



## iabowhntrs (May 17, 2010)

I really don't think he is trying to blame IBO for this. I think this goes on at many shoots. It just seems that the clubs I've been to pick and choose who they decide to split up. Our group will ask if we need to have others shoot with us or if we need to split up. We enjoy meeting new people and getting to shoot with others. We shoot the same scores regardless of who we shoot with. We just wish it was more fair. We drive a long distance for most of the shoots we attend. We are happy to promote the sport of archery and to donate money to the clubs that are willing to put on the bigger shoots. However, we also practice hard to be up there on the list of scores. It seems unfair when some people get to shoot with anyone they come and others are not. Trust me - we don't care if we are split up. It's the idea behind it all - if you are going to split up groups split up every group.


----------



## ky hammer (Jan 7, 2003)

i mentioned that to just make a point. you dont have to finish anywhere at an asa event to go to their world shoot just shoot 2 proams or like you said go thru the state shoot. i totaly agree the more shooters at those world championships the more money the orgs make and give us a place to come play. if one has never been a part of putting on a national level shoot they have no idea how much time and work and planning it takes whether its ibo asa nfaa or whatever. they lay out the ranges and start cutting lanes months ahead of time. as far as the poster said about them winning and not getting checked in traditonal class i can not argue or disclaim this as i have never shot that class. i do know that i have been checked and saw others being checked at the world and national shoots. i have been involved in organized target archery since back in the 70's and i think we have a great game to play now. can things be improved? dang right they can with the right people helping to make the right decisons. like i said in my earlier post instead of bashing and saying just how bad and awfull the game that they are bashing is get out and get involved and help change things. become officals for your local club your state org or your national org and get out and see whats going on right and wrong around you. dont just go to the national shoots and say we all need to do this this way. one other thing to remember its all supposed to be fun. lets never lose sight of that either.


----------

